# Texas Coastal Bend with a Gheenoe



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Galveston Island state park is possible if you do not need launch spot. Close by is Pirates Cove with launch ramp. Would fit the bill for strong south winds. 

North winds. Launch at Louies Bait Camp on Highlands Bayou and go into Greens Lake marsh. Pierce Marsh off Jones Lake is another possiblity.

Joe


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

Withe the wind we have down here, the Lighthouse Lakes area is a good bet and is protected. Plenty of Mangroves to break up the wind and plenty of kayakers to compete with. Across the hwy from Lighthouse lakes is the Brown and Root flat. Good area there and you can run and fish all along the East shore there. It is also a short run from the boat ramp at Ransom road to the flats of Ransom Island. Fish the shore line on the back side of the island. There is a deeper hole out in the middle of the flat. Check it out on Google earth. Good luck.


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

With the wind we have down here, the Lighthouse Lakes area is a good bet and is protected. Plenty of Mangroves to break up the wind and plenty of kayakers to compete with. Across the hwy from Lighthouse lakes is the Brown and Root flat. Good area there and you can run and fish all along the East shore there. It is also a short run from the boat ramp at Ransom road to the flats of Ransom Island. Fish the shore line on the back side of the island. There is a deeper hole out in the middle of the flat. Check it out on Google earth. Good luck.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Rusty - Where is light house lakes?

Salt - I used to fish West Bay exclusively for all of 3 months back when I first moved to Houston. But there are some good diversionary canals, greens lake, and parts of the ICW along the north end of West Bay that will provide cover.

I'm about to fix my boat and get back out this fall, lets see if we can't meet up.


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

Light house lakes is an area on the north side of hwy 361 going to Port Aransas. Find the last bridge between AP and Port A on google earth. The mangrove flats to the north are the light house lakes. They are behind the lighthouse that is located on Lydia Ann Channel. Across the hwy from that is the Brown&Root flats. Easy launch from the beach on both sides. I noticed a formal boat launch area at Light house lakes the other day when passing by.


----------

